# summer sausage



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I smoked my summer sausage today, turned out pretty good. I'll post some start to finish pictures in a bit.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks so good.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hey buddy ole pal 

big daddy's diesel service


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

daniel9829 said:


> That looks so good.


Thanks brother


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bigdaddy's2693210 said:


> Hey buddy ole pal
> 
> big daddy's diesel service


 Hey old buddy I know you wouldn't wish bad luck on anybody, but I bet your wishing I had a little diesil trouble right now. Just kidding. But if i did i would bring you a link of It. Glad to see your business is doing well and growing.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks bud. Bet that is good with a cold bud light

big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> That looks so good.


+1.....


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you do it with venison or with Beef or Pork


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lean ground hamburger meat


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

5 lbs.ground beef
5 round tsp. Of Morton's tender quick salt
2 1/2 Tbsp. Of mustard seed
2 Tblsp. Of black pepper
5 tsp. of garlic salt
Mix, cover and refrigerate. Knead once a day for 3 days. Make into loaves. Smoke 3 to 4 hours


----------

